# Disable displayport hotplug?

## firebirdsql

I have a triple monitor setup (1 hdmi, 1 displayport, 1 dvi). The displayport is connected to a receiver. It's on a ATI Radeon 5800 card with fglrx installed.

Most of the time I have the receiver off. However, when I turn on the receiver, a linux event fires and switches to triple monitor display even though I don't want to use the monitor. It's the same for the HDMI monitor. Anytime the HDMI monitor is turned on/off, Linux moves the desktop and panels to the monitor etc or moves it all into one monitor etc.

I wrote a script that I can manually run that sets the proper monitor/desktops. However, I have to run this script everytime a monitor is turned on because Linux moves all the panels/apps to that monitor etc.  It doesn't happen to the DVI monitor as DVI does not have hotplug support.

Is there a way in linux to disable displayport/hdmi hotplug (or even run the script when the monitor is turned on/off)?

----------

